# Sons of Horus FellBlade



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

My rendition of the FellBlade from the Horus Heresy Collections.
I changed the lascannons to autocannons and sculpted the eye on the front and turret sections.
I also used spikey bits from the vehicle sprue and barbed wire


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Man eisen you just keep putting out better and better stuff, nice simple but good looking conversion


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

That eye will look great one it once painted. 

Maybe you should put some smaller ones in strategic locations throughout and is there somewhere on the back you can put another?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll do the smaller ones in paint just wanted to keep it simple so to speak.
I'm one of those sickos that looked at the model and thought it was way to plain.
I bought 2 of these badboys and will get the peices off e-bay to make an Iron Warrior StormHammer in the next few months.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

What a sweet model. Nice conversion work.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The tank is basecoated and I'm starting the begining inking work


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work dude. Looks very Pre-Heresy Chaosy if you know what I mean. How big is your force getting now? - Must be pretty big. Any chance of a group shot when this bad boy is finished?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah once I finsh this I'll clear off the kitchen table and take a group shot.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn eisen great work on the painting.. with how much you've done so fast so well, i only wish i could compair :worried:


----------



## Xurce (Oct 3, 2007)

looks amazing so far dude.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the tank with the wash.It took out most of the brown but you can still see a hint,and that was what I was shooting for.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Honestly looks awesome, very neatly painted and detailed.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

By far one of your better paint jobs.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok here it is just about finished 5 days total

























Prayer of the omnissiah


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Its looks great dude. Those lens especially look awsome. How'd you do them? 

Really like the dirty look of it as well. Its nice and even. Great work dude.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

As usual really nice work eisen, you seem to get better with every model! =]


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

0007 eh? Licence to obliterate prehaps?

Class job Eisen, as others have said one of your best. I really like the green tinges on the metal work and the whole dirty feel to it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha didn't notice that - nice little touch that.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet!! plz send more pics


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice, very nice. That's a deceptively simple conversion that looks flippin awesome!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Very nice but it needs more stuff which 'says' Chaos on it


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Its really not suppost to be uber chaosy, as its based off sons of horus not black legion, to me it looks fine and represents the chapter very well


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

cool =] just been scannign thru the internet looking for sons of horus armour etc and this popped up on the old google search =] looks brilliant lol


----------



## deadratman (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool!:mrgreen::alcoholic:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

excellent, now its globally famous - as it should be! great painting!


----------



## Zacharus (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey eisen, great model look awesome bth the painting and conversion, like to know how you painted it!

thanks


----------

